# spraying old rims ?



## dodgerblue (Mar 1, 2014)

I have a set of beat up rims that are in need of paint . Can I get a decent paint job without removing all spokes and nipples ? I don't have the skills to  respoke wheels . Any advice ?


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 1, 2014)

You could grease/vasaline or tape off all the spokes and nipples.... 
I say pull em apart and give them a proper paint job, then you have the perfect opportunity to learn to build wheels!!


----------



## dodgerblue (Mar 1, 2014)

pedal4416 said:


> You could grease/vasaline or tape off all the spokes and nipples....
> I say pull em apart and give them a proper paint job, then you have the perfect opportunity to learn to build wheels!!



no b.s bro , but whats the grease/vasaline for ?


----------



## DJ Bill (Mar 1, 2014)

It'll keep paint from permanently sticking to the spoke or nipple..

It will be a serious pain, depending on how bad the rims need painting or if they need any body work to fill pits, etc, you might go crazy by the time you finish. 

It will be so much easier to refinish the rim apart and get a proper job. If you have access to some sort of media blaster that can strip the old finish off without ruining any spoke plating, etc, you might find that would make it bearable. Otherwise you might wear off you fingerprints before you finish. You are going to tend to pull the new paint off the rims when you strip your masking off the nipples so even that part of it will be a nightmare. 

Respoking is not that hard. I did my first set on my Roadmaster project......and they came out pretty decent, and look perfect. I looked at every youtube video I could and asked questions.....and got shiny new spokes and nipples to boot. No, they are not within .0000001 but they don't have to be on a cruiser.


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 1, 2014)

The paint won't stick to it if you coat the nipples and spokes.  After the paint dries, just wipe the grease off.

Mike


----------



## dodgerblue (Mar 1, 2014)

DJ Bill said:


> It'll keep paint from permanently sticking to the spoke or nipple..
> 
> It will be a serious pain, depending on how bad the rims need painting or if they need any body work to fill pits, etc, you might go crazy by the time you finish.
> 
> ...



Very good advice from everyone , thanx a lot for such quick response . Im going to take advice and strip em down , paint em , and relace , or respoke if that's the correct way to say it .


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 2, 2014)

http://sheldonbrown.com/wheelbuild.html


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 2, 2014)

*dodgerblue -Restoration advice*

Yes, you can successfully do a perfect repaint without removing the spokes.
 I have been restoring bikes & cars professionally for 40 years.
 Whatever you do, Do not use any type of grease or vaseline!.
Below are some pictures of a set of wheels I restored  without removing the spokes.
 The pictures are of the same rims before and after.
 I sanded off all of the flaking chrome & rust.
I then sanded each spoke with 1000 grit sandpaper, then polished the spokes and nipples.
I then washed all of the residue off of the rims.
Once the rims & spokes are dry, wipe them down with rubbing alcohol.
 Then tape out each nipple where it meets the rim with green 3m auto quality masking tape.
Once the nipples are taped out, tape out the spokes.
   At this point you are ready to spray the primer, then the finish coats of color.
( Keep in mind, the tires have to be off the rims also)
 I use Automotive acrylic enamel, with my spray gun, but you can also get nice results from a spray can.
    I don't always spray rims this way, in most cases I paint a stripped rim then relace with new spokes.
 Anyway I hope this information helps...........Wayne


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Mar 2, 2014)

I've got to hand it to you, you did a beautiful job.  But for heavens sake, why go to all that trouble when you can just unlace them.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 2, 2014)

*Ozark Flyer*

I usually do strip & relace the rims, I just wanted to show that it can be done.
 It is of course, much easier to paint a bare rim and relace it with stainless.
  Below are pix of the right way to go. These Columbia rims were also rusted chrome.
 I stripped the rims, painted them & relaced them with new stainless spokes. 
Stainless spokes are cool !
  Again, it is way easier to strip a rim & respoke it than to tape it out, I was only creating an example..........Wayne


----------



## DJ Bill (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow. that first set is killer... Care to let us know how much time is in each rim? Darn, I gotta shake your hand on that one -tremendous effort and what an outcome.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 2, 2014)

*DJ Bill*

The green Higgins wheels took about 8 to 10 hours each from start to finish. A lot of that time was invested in polishing the spokes and nipples.
It only takes me about an hour to mask out all of the spokes on each rim.
 The tan Columbia set took a lot less time, probably about 4 or 5 hours per rim.
 Why did I restore those horrible Higgins rims instead of replacing them you ask???
I find it both a challange and very rewarding to save any original part I can. Over the past 40 years, I have restored just about anything you can imagine.
 You wouldn't believe what some people ask me to restore.
   Thanks for asking & thanks all for the compliments................Wayne


----------



## dodgerblue (Mar 2, 2014)

Wayne Adam said:


> I usually do strip & relace the rims, I just wanted to show that it can be done.
> It is of course, much easier to paint a bare rim and relace it with stainless.
> Below are pix of the right way to go. These Columbia rims were also rusted chrome.
> I stripped the rims, painted them & relaced them with new stainless spokes.
> ...




Thanx Wayne , first off both bikes look great . I def. have the patients to sand , mask , and paint and now with some good pics of results , im back to thinking about masking spokes off .But , Im calling local bike shops to price relacing on a set of 26' .


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Mar 2, 2014)

Beautiful stuff Wayne.  You win the restoration gold star this week!


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 2, 2014)

These work great for masking spokes to paint wheels . Just put a piece of masking tape on the installation split . 
I have bags of these for sale. If you want one feel free to pm me.


----------



## seangee (Sep 23, 2014)

You can also use thin drinking straws or stir sticks over the spokes. Just cut a slot, put them on and tape them in place


----------

